# What case do you use?



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

just thought i would post this thread and see what case everybody was using maybe help give people some ideas


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

Im using tridents cyclops series for the sgs4g, and i have to say it is pretty nice...hell i even got the chance to try it out 2 times today...lmao


----------



## bkoon1218 (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the Trident Aegis more. The Cyclops makes the phone too much like a brick.


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well that's true it may be a lil bulkier but i can deal with that for the added protection... I don't know how many times I've been drunk at the bar and scuffed the shit out of my phone from dropping it


----------



## andrewddo (Jul 1, 2011)

case mate!


----------



## crackpot (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm using the case from here (eBay). Says its rubber, but it is really TPU, which is even better. Then I picked up these screen protectors by REALOOK. So for roughly $20 I got a great case and 2 incredible screen protectors, then another screen protector that is cheap, and I have no intention of using.


----------



## overthinkingme (Jul 30, 2011)

How are the buttons on the tpu case? I got one and we're really hard to press, can't seem to find any different ones for sgs4g or vibrant..

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## crackpot (Aug 2, 2011)

"overthinkingme said:


> How are the buttons on the tpu case? I got one and we're really hard to press, can't seem to find any different ones for sgs4g or vibrant..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


The buttons are stiff, but they become easier to press after some mild use.


----------



## overthinkingme (Jul 30, 2011)

I couldn't bare it, cut them out 
Working fine now 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinghat (Jun 21, 2011)

Seidio SURFACE Case plus holster fits perfect and i hate to carry the phone in my pocket


----------



## Jay Aristide (Aug 8, 2011)

This -- $16 and change at my local t-mobile store. Fits like a glove


----------



## mike-y (Aug 4, 2011)

Also using one of the eBay tpu case/skins.. fits like a glove and doesn't make the phone feel too thick. The buttons are a little hard to press at first, but not so bad after a few weeks.

but when I sit down to flash some new ROMs, I take the cover off


----------



## playerx (Jun 23, 2011)

Not so much a case, but I love the Zagg shield attached on the glass and plastic back. It really keeps the phone light and small. I would still caution against it for the clumsy among us who may drop their phone on unforgiving surfaces.


----------

